# 1971 Sears Screamer Gremlin by Huffy



## stingrayjoe (Aug 21, 2021)

My friend picked this bike up recently. Looks original except for the tires which look like they were never ridden on.
The “Screamer” part of the decal has been scraped off by the crank arm while chain guard fasteners were loose.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 21, 2021)

nice find will clean up nice !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 21, 2021)

Very Nice !   😛


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2021)

The Sears advertisement shows the Murray version of just about the same (Screamer 2) bike?!?! Kool!


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 26, 2021)

Very cool. I've been wanting a muscle bike for a while. Just 24" wheelset.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 27, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> My friend picked this bike up recently. Looks original except for the tires which look like they were never ridden on.
> The “Screamer” part of the decal has been scraped off by the crank arm while chain guard.....,


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 15, 2021)

All fixed up and ready to go!


----------

